# S-Tronic Paddle Extensions



## mjhamilton (Apr 26, 2011)

Is anyone aware of a set of steering wheel paddle extensions that fit the MK3 (loads on eBay for MK2)

They must of course
1 - look nice
2 - fit properly
3 - wont fall off (seems most are help on with 3M tape)

when cornering I feel it would be nice to have more reach to change gear


----------



## glund91 (Feb 13, 2016)

Even though my long spider fingers can easily reach the paddles I too would like some extended ones ha.


----------



## mjhamilton (Apr 26, 2011)

I too can reach - however I am old and lazy now so don't want to


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

viewtopic.php?f=98&t=1282937


----------



## mjhamilton (Apr 26, 2011)

saw that,... my car has just reached its two weeks anniversary - at this stage I am not really wanting to start taking things apart 

On eBay there are many 'stick on' extension paddles for the MK2 but not seen any yet for the 3


----------



## tommyknocker (Feb 10, 2012)

Makes definitely sense, but consider also downsides of the adhesive ones, they will eventually detach, overall after the car being parked under the sun, maybe while you're driving. They'll leave glue residues that are a pain to remove. Most of the model are very big, making difficult to use light/directions sticks in certain circumstances. From the aesthetic point of view, everything very is subjective, but most of the model don't blend at all with the rest.



mjhamilton said:


> saw that,... my car has just reached its two weeks anniversary - at this stage I am not really wanting to start taking things apart
> 
> On eBay there are many 'stick on' extension paddles for the MK2 but not seen any yet for the 3


----------



## mjhamilton (Apr 26, 2011)

good points indeed

hence the question as to whether there are any good ones that someone can recommend

they don't have to bit big and obstruct anything, just have 'horns' either side to extend a little further


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I'm not willing to trust some tape or glue..also it's not beautiful once you remove them..
Then, original are the original!


----------



## datamonkey (Jan 23, 2012)

mjhamilton said:


> when cornering I feel it would be nice to have more reach to change gear


These should make the paddles easier to reach... Cheap too!

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Finger-Animal- ... 00DVAG942/

:lol:


----------



## Jonny_C (Jul 24, 2013)

datamonkey said:


> These should make the paddles easier to reach... Cheap too!
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Finger-Animal- ... 00DVAG942/
> 
> :lol:


Funny..................but not helpful to OP, I suspect.


----------



## tommyknocker (Feb 10, 2012)

:lol:  :lol:  :lol:



datamonkey said:


> mjhamilton said:
> 
> 
> > when cornering I feel it would be nice to have more reach to change gear
> ...


----------



## tommyknocker (Feb 10, 2012)

talking about alternatives: r8 paddles, the one i installed, gloss black. otherwise the same paddles satin grey, they're from test vehicles i guess. you can find everything on ebay. otherwise as said in the other 3d audi charges 260 euros for the glossy r8 paddles. you can search also major aftermarket makers for "proper" paddles, no glued ones; but in this case price rises.


----------



## hAudi (Oct 16, 2015)

I found them... :

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Car-Styl ... 65571.html

They are the *first* and *only* quality items Ive purchased ex. AliExpress.
The seller was adamant I supply images of my TTS Paddles before shipment
The sellers command of English is good - his email professional.

I cant fault them (especially on a TTS) bar colour and the +/- embossed ends.
I will post images / size etc after having my RED extensions completely powder-coated to Audi Sport Pantone 186.


----------



## Piker Mark (Nov 16, 2011)

What puzzles me is that on my mk3 S3 I had the same paddles as you'll find on the new R8. I take delivery of my TTS and it's got the stubby little black plastic jobs from a bog A4 or something similar. I know you can buy the OEM bigger paddles and retro fit them, as I've seen people on other Forums who've done it. But have you seen how much they cost?! I'm still thinking on that one... Then the penny drops... along comes the TT RS and guess what? Yep, from the pictures/vids I have seen, that HAS got the bigger paddles. I suspect some Nerd at Audi HQ had to at least try to come up with a list of things the RS has that the TTS has not...


----------



## tommyknocker (Feb 10, 2012)

my advise is wait a good deal on ebay end go --->

http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=98&t=1282937

the set i got was in mint condition, 100€+shipping, on ebay.co.uk. i had to wait 2\3 month before finding the right deal.



Piker Mark said:


> What puzzles me is that on my mk3 S3 I had the same paddles as you'll find on the new R8. I take delivery of my TTS and it's got the stubby little black plastic jobs from a bog A4 or something similar. I know you can buy the OEM bigger paddles and retro fit them, as I've seen people on other Forums who've done it. But have you seen how much they cost?! I'm still thinking on that one... Then the penny drops... along comes the TT RS and guess what? Yep, from the pictures/vids I have seen, that HAS got the bigger paddles. I suspect some Nerd at Audi HQ had to at least try to come up with a list of things the RS has that the TTS has not...


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

My advise is to buy a complete wheel with the paddles you want already on

Mk3 wheels are going for peanuts 
The once swapped the paddles, sell on and get your money back

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/351755562303

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## tommyknocker (Feb 10, 2012)

Good idea indeed, the airbag costs a fortune but wheels without are cheap.

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## spaceplace (Mar 10, 2013)

Anyone else found extensions for the MK3 wheel? (for the standard smaller paddles)


----------



## Lewis4681 (Nov 29, 2016)

Fitted these today from ebay. 
Fit is really nice and they are a soft touch rubberised finish.
Can now reach paddles from pretty much anywhere on the wheel.


----------



## Dino_Donis (Apr 19, 2004)

Lewis4681 said:


> Fitted these today from ebay.
> Fit is really nice and they are a soft touch rubberised finish.
> Can now reach paddles from pretty much anywhere on the wheel.


How do they attach?


----------



## Lewis4681 (Nov 29, 2016)

How do they attach?[/quote]

3M tape, they seem solid enough but if they do budge i'll use a bit of pu adhesive (tigerseal etc) then they won't be going anywhere.


----------



## NardoTtrs (Oct 7, 2017)

My paddle extensions.....


----------



## ROBH49 (Jun 13, 2013)

NardoTtrs said:


> My paddle extensions.....


Hi NardoTtrs.

Where did you get the paddle extensions from if you don`t mind me asking. Thing they would look good on mine as I have the RED RS design package. 

Cheers Robbie.


----------

